# Build My Own Outboard Motor Stand



## Sauggie (Apr 18, 2005)

I've been tossing around the idea of building my own outboard motor stand. I want to keep a 9.9 Evinrude on it during the winters.

Has anybody here ever built one or have any suggestions? I found a guy who built his own at this web site: http://mypeoplepc.com/members/djohns19/djohns19/

It would be nice to build something that can fold up when I'm not using it.

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

i bought a pair of sawhorse brackets at lowes for a couple bucks and made a narrow, high sawhorse. worked fine.


----------



## LiquidTension (Apr 10, 2004)

that ones o.k..... 
i suggest you put wheels on it. couple lockable hinges on the bottom and some kinda quick release type thingys for the upper supports and it should fold.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Try a folding saw hourse with a 2 x 4 for support. Make it narrow width, but wide at the legs to support the weight. I built one myself and it was easy. No real plans, just started building.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i got a 2 wheel dolly at loews and used that for my 2.5 hp evinrude,even ran the motor (prop off) in a bucket of water.


----------

